# Snow



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

We got some snow the other day. We have been hibernating but sure enough, we had a snow day where we played in it a little.


I played on the quad before the camera came out so Dozer was a little tired:





















Also, not feeling very photogenic today.











Hunter got to play with a new toy that his 'grandma' got him. He even unwrapped it himself. Here is he playing in the snow. 



















"Throw it. Throw it. Throw it." Typical Lab.










And Sarge. There is a little stream beside my place. I think mice hide out around it. Sarge is always looking for something. Snow does not stop him. 





















And then he got stuck.....whoops


















So then we went in to defrost


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I love your property. I'm jealous of it, and your off-leash dogs.

Great pics!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Neeko said:


> I love your property. I'm jealous of it, and your off-leash dogs.
> 
> Great pics!


I agree! I would love to be able to let mine off leash out in the open like that.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gee I guess I have been taking it granted. Can't really trust Dozer though. He will chase anone who comes up the driveway. Luckily, its a bit out of the way so its USUALLY someone we know. And he gets tied or put inside when I can't babysit him.


----------

